# Safe weeds for CA. Desert Tortoise?



## stnb (Mar 15, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what these weeds / plants are? 
Are they safe for a CA. Desert Tortoise?

Any help is greatly appreciated! 


Thanks! 

http://s91.photobucket.com/albums/k288/stnb/WEEDS/


[/size]


----------



## Laura (Mar 15, 2009)

#1 is mallow.. good to eat. 
#7 looks like a mustard, but wrong color flowe.r ukn
#9 tpye of grass . looks like it might go to seed with a sticker type head..
12 might be Lupine.. ukn if good or bad.
3 is sour grass. i used to eat it as a kid. but good? I dont know!!
not much help huh?!


----------



## Oogie (Mar 15, 2009)

#3 is Oxalis ("sourgrass"; wood sorrel)...HIGH in oxalic acid which binds to calcium preventing it's absorption; oxalic acid can be toxic in large amounts...also may contribute to bladder stones in torts. 

Scary to think we use to chew on this stuff all the time as a kid!


----------



## galvinkaos (Mar 15, 2009)

13- 
12-
11-
10-
9- Foxtails
8- 
7- 
6- Carrot tops 
5-
4-
3- Sourgrass and clover? (Is the clover part bad too?)
2-
1- mallow

Man I knew less of them than I thought. 
You have some very different CA weeds than I do. Way prettier than my So Cal dandelions.  I am looking forward to answers because I have some of them and DT.

Dawna


----------



## Oogie (Mar 15, 2009)

Dawna...the clover-looking things are actually the leaves of the sourgrass...yes they are bad, too.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxalis_pes-caprae

Sometimes California Burclover is mistaken for Oxalis...but Cali Burclover is actually safe to eat, as far as I know. This is the one that releases those prickly, spiral seedpods that get stuck in your clothes lol. 
http://www.ipm.ucdavis.edu/PMG/M/W-LG-MPOL-MP.003.html


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 16, 2009)

#2 is Clematis...not a weed, but a vine-type ground cover. 
#5 looks like some type of morning glory

I must say, your desert tortoise habitat must be very interesting-looking. I have weeds, but you put me to shame!

Yvonne


----------



## stnb (Mar 16, 2009)

These are all weeds that my family & i have collected while roaming the overgrown fields here in Ventura County. We do not know what they are so I figured I'd post here. We have not given any to him yet. . .We wanted to make sure they are safe before digging some up to put in his enclosure. 
Thanks for all the help and I too look forward to knowing what the rest of them are.


----------



## galvinkaos (Mar 16, 2009)

Oogie said:


> Dawna...the clover-looking things are actually the leaves of the sourgrass...yes they are bad, too.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxalis_pes-caprae
> 
> Sometimes California Burclover is mistaken for Oxalis...but Cali Burclover is actually safe to eat, as far as I know. This is the one that releases those prickly, spiral seedpods that get stuck in your clothes lol.
> http://www.ipm.ucdavis.edu/PMG/M/W-LG-MPOL-MP.003.html



Wow you find some good stuff. Thanks. I actually don't have any sour grass in my yard but I do have the CA burclover. 

Thanks,

Dawna


----------



## Oogie (Mar 16, 2009)

well...to be honest...my knowledge is strictly limited to what grows in our neighborhood LOL i was required to know before being allowed to adopt my DT.

and i will agree with the others...stnb's weeds are way prettier than the one's that grow here!


----------



## Laura (Mar 16, 2009)

#9 isnt a true Foxtail.. those look like well.. Fox Tails.. BUT it is a nasty sticker when its dried and just as bad as one!
And someone said carrot tops.. I would bet those are California Poppys.. they looks like carrot tops. AND you can be fined$$ for picking the State flower! be careful!


----------



## galvinkaos (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh Laura you are right about the carrot tops/poppies....I forgot they look similar until they flower. We'll go with carrot tops to keep stnb out of jail. 

Dawna


----------

